# Beautiful Fruit/plant property in Idaho



## Sunshine1234 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi
We are selling our home and 8.72 acres in beautiful north central Idaho. Great opportunity for a fruit/nursery business, or just want a beautiful, peaceful place to call home. We have established fruit trees, Cherries, Apples, Plums, 80+ Blueberry bushes, raspberries, elderberries, Pears, thimble berries, Grapes, Asparagus, hazelnuts, and lots more..50+ blue spruce and other ornamentals to sell. Lots of herbs, flowers, garden areas. 5 frost free hydrants to water all areas. Electric and water setup for future greenhouse. Driplines set up for blueberries and grapes. Zone 6B for gardening. Beautiful 3 br 2 bath home, which qualifies for most types of financing, with amazing covered deck and all the fruit and gardens protected by 8 foot deer fence. Two gated ways to enter property. Room for some animals. Nice forest for timber and firewood. Very private. Lots of like minded people live around here. Great hunting and fishing. Near National forest. $289,000. Near Kooskia, ID.

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/155-Falcon-Ridge-Rd-Kooskia-ID-83539/115522767_zpid/?view=public


----------



## Sunshine1234 (Jul 14, 2017)

Back on the market!! Buyers backed out


----------



## Sunshine1234 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sunshine1234 said:


> Hi
> We are selling our home and 8.72 acres in beautiful north central Idaho. Great opportunity for a fruit/nursery business, or just want a beautiful, peaceful place to call home. We have established fruit trees, Cherries, Apples, Plums, 80+ Blueberry bushes, raspberries, elderberries, Pears, thimble berries, Grapes, Asparagus, hazelnuts, and lots more..50+ blue spruce and other ornamentals to sell. Lots of herbs, flowers, garden areas. 5 frost free hydrants to water all areas. Electric and water setup for future greenhouse. Driplines set up for blueberries and grapes. Zone 6B for gardening. Beautiful 3 br 2 bath home, which qualifies for most types of financing, with amazing covered deck and all the fruit and gardens protected by 8 foot deer fence. Two gated ways to enter property. Room for some animals. Nice forest for timber and firewood. Very private. Lots of like minded people live around here. Great hunting and fishing. Near National forest. $289,000. Near Kooskia, ID.
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/155-Falcon-Ridge-Rd-Kooskia-ID-83539/115522767_zpid/?view=public


Update 4/28/2018 we are showing our home again, after taking the winter off. This is a super peaceful place to live. There are tons of fruit blossoms right now, so there should be an abundance of fruit this summer!!


----------



## Baer Creek (Jul 10, 2007)

We have been looking for a place like yours. It’s absolutely beautiful ! I can’t wait to get out of this city. Best wishes on finding a new owner for your home.


----------



## Sunshine1234 (Jul 14, 2017)

Baer Creek said:


> We have been looking for a place like yours. It’s absolutely beautiful ! I can’t wait to get out of this city. Best wishes on finding a new owner for your home.


Thank you! I hope you can get out of the city soon! Idaho is a great state, if your'e thinking of moving...lots of freedom and fresh air!


----------

